# Deathtouch feeling better



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Not sure if anyone noticed but I have been out for a while. Anyway, my girlfriend and I went on a cruse in April and when I came back I wasn’t feeling too good. Lower part of my body was in real pain so the girlfriend made me goto the ER. I thought I had pulled something so I just told the DR don’t worry about. But after going thru the CT Scan and that my temp was thru the roof they told me I had a problem. Basically it was diverticulitis. (You will have to look it up) Anyway, a few weeks later and on antibiotics, I started to get more pains in my upper part of my body, mostly on the right side, just below my rib cage. It was terrible and no one was really helping. Had a bunch of test done but nothing. After a while I couldn’t even keep anything down. Finally I heard that it might be gall Bladder and had it checked out. It was of course bad and needed to be taken out. I had it taken out about three weeks ago and I am doing better. I am trying to get back into the Halloween spirit, but I only have some many weeks until Halloween. So I am going to try to make a big spider like so many here. Wish me luck.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear about all that but i'm glad you are on the road to recovery! The last thing you need to worry about is Halloween right now. Relax, rest up, and get better soon!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

skeletonowl said:


> Sorry to hear about all that but i'm glad you are on the road to recovery! The last thing you need to worry about is Halloween right now. Relax, rest up, and get better soon!


Thank you Skeletonnowl but it is driving me crazy and I can't. LOL :googly: So I am going to try to do something. Anything...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

DeathTouch said:


> Thank you Skeletonnowl but it is driving me crazy and I can't. LOL :googly: So I am going to try to do something. Anything...


I'm sure you are gonna do what you can haha just don't sweat it you know? There are many more Halloweens to come!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

skeletonowl said:


> I'm sure you are gonna do what you can haha just don't sweat it you know? There are many more Halloweens to come!


Very True. I will go easy, I promoise. Kind of, in a round about way. LOL. I won't go as much I as I normally do. How about that? LOL


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your troubles! I hope your feeling back to yourself soon! I have been away from HF myself for first one reason or another... but I am going to make time to come since its still my favorite place on the web  I send you spooky wishes to get your Halloween spirit back..Hang in there!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yikes! glad your feeling better. i had my gallbladder out, ouch, no fun.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that your doing better DT! My mother has diverticulitus as well but as long as she stays away from foods like corn and nuts she is fine. 

Take it easy this year. If you're bored then try and think of different ways to display your existing props instead of building something new. There's always next year. I too have things I want to build but just don't have the time this year. 

Hope for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey DT!!! I did notice you weren't around as much but I just thought life caught up with ya and you were dealing with it. However, I didn't think it was something like that! :googly: I'm glad your on the mend. 

I agree with the other hauntforum members - take it easy and work with what you have now as far as a display. I know that's easier said than done but let your body heal. don't want any more complications. Take care.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Walk it off:googly:

Having been hospitalized myself back in December for diverticulitis, I truly felt your pain when we talked about your issue with it a while ago. I expect you've been given some dietary recommendations to help manage the condition, so as long as you embrace those changes, there's no reason not to enjoy Halloween as much as ever. You already have some lovely props in hand you've made, so adding a big spider will spice it up and be quite doable between now and the end of October.

Glad to hear you're doing better!

Oh, and get plenty of fiber and drink lots of water, in case no one told you that:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear you're on the mend. Roxy was in misery for the 12 days she was in the hospital back in Dec, so I know diverticulitis is no fun.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: So sorry to hear about your malady. Gallbladders! Can't live with them, can't live without them....no...wait..I...errr.....have got that wrong I think?! Glad to hear you are on the mend. The whole digestive system can leave you in quandry real quick. (bleeding ulcer back in March for me, nearly bled to death...yuck!) Don't let it get you down, you can still do Halloween, just do what you can do and don't stress about it. Have fun and create the things that make you happy. If you are like me....doing anything for Halloween is much healthier than doing nothing. We Halloween-freaks get our life blood from prop making, and costume creating, and decorating and scaring and the list goes on and on.....


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Back DT! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I've had my gallbladder removed, now that was some pain. Recently had a kidney stone removed, not nearly as painful as the gallbladder, but the stent they put in is giving me a heck of a time, will be glad when they take that out. Glad to hear you're feeling better, you'll be back in the spirit in no time.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I just hope they dont take anything else from me.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Lordy- once ya hit 40, all the parts stop working or need oiling!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Ain't life a bitch? But they tell me it beats the alternative. Glad to see you back. I remember you are great with a ground breaker. So pull those out and enjoy some of the old classics this year while you plan for the next one. And in the words of my last hospital roommate "Got any pain meds you want to sell?"


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Glad you're feeling better and you're back!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Glad you're feeling better! 

My wife's going in to have her gallbladder removed next Monday. She's scared to death to go under the knife, but doesn't have any choice. Your story might just make her feel a little better about it.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

hedg12 said:


> Glad you're feeling better!
> 
> My wife's going in to have her gallbladder removed next Monday. She's scared to death to go under the knife, but doesn't have any choice. Your story might just make her feel a little better about it.


Tell her it isn't that bad. I was on the table for a few minutes and they knocked me out. No problem except I got Pneumonia from the sugery. But I was sick before I got in there. They were going to cancel but went thru with it anyway. Just tell tell her it will be hard to get into bed for the first three days. Tell her to bring a pillow with her and leave it in the car when she goes to surgery. The pillow is use so if she needs to get up or down, she will just press the pillow against her stomach and it will kill the pain. She will use the pillow alot during the first three days.

Oh and thank you!! But again it isn't such a big deal. Tell her she will be fine. The only thing that really sucks is the air bubble. When they do surgery they have to blow air in her chest etc so they can move around in there. At air bubble causes alot of problems afterwards. Just tell her if this happens to move around until the air bubble hits something else. Mostly it hits you in the upper right arm, right in the joint.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Not to be gross but here is the bandages after surgery. There are three. In belly button, off to my right side, and the one shown in this photo. They can be taken off in a few days.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like you had the surgery done laparoscopically, yes?

My dad had his galbladder removed when he was in his 70s. They videotaped the procedure internally (lasted about 20 minutes or so) and gave him a copy. When I was visiting one Thanksgiving some years ago, he pulled out the video and we watched it together. Pretty cool to see things going in and out of the three holes in the abdomen and things being removed.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Looks like you had the surgery done laparoscopically, yes?
> 
> My dad had his galbladder removed when he was in his 70s. They videotaped the procedure internally (lasted about 20 minutes or so) and gave him a copy. When I was visiting one Thanksgiving some years ago, he pulled out the video and we watched it together. Pretty cool to see things going in and out of the three holes in the abdomen and things being removed.


Yes, I certainly did. I didn't get a video. How sad. Of course no one would have watched it with me.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I also wanted to share something else about the surgery. Trying to get my gall bladder taken out was like pulling teeth. Most of the regular DRs knew I had gall stones but didn't really think it was the problem. The pain wasn't as bad has it was but I couldn't keep anything down. I lost 20 pounds in less than a month and I still couldn't convince people that I had a problem. They finally did an ultrasound and with that I was able to be sent to a surgeon, who knew I had a problem. They got me an appointment with the surgeon within a few days, which was nice. Keep in mind that the very same week as the appointment, we were suppose to goto a water park and then I was suppose to goto a Disturbed concert on Friday. I had to cancel all of them. Not to mention I was suppose to go to Comic Con on Sat.(Already bought tickets for that too) Anyway, before I loose anyone, the Dr looked at me and he already saw the Ultrasound and everything and told me that he wanted to do surgery the next day. I started to tell him maybe we should do the surgery next week but stopped my self in mid-sentence. I asked him if after surgery I would be able to make it to Comic Con on Saturday, to which he gave me a dirty look and then looked at his intern. I was told, I said, that this surgery isn't so bad and that I would be able to walk around on Sat. He told me, yeah you would be able to walk around but wouldn't suggest it. It is still surgery and I guess I can't stop you anyway. He asked me who is going to be there and I said Amy Bruni, Bruce Cambell, and the people from the Walking Dead. TV Show. He didn't know any of them. Oh well.

Now I would have been good on Saturday but during the surgery I got pneumonia on Friday so on Saturday I was carrying a inhaler. Every so often I would have to hit myself with the inhaler, but I got my pictures and autographs. I didn't get everyone I wanted, because the pneumonia was just messing with me so much. But I got a few. Here are a few photos of the event. One of my friends took more photos and I should have those on Sat. We also have a friend that makes duplicates of the delorean from Back to the Future. He got the Dr to sign it. Have a photo of that too. (Already Told Roxy about this story so I thought I would tell you guys too)














































Rest of pics can be seen here. Should get more on Sat.
http://s7.photobucket.com/albums/y260/lovermonkey/Comic Con 2011/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ20


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow, the weight loss really shows in your face. Glad to hear you have everything straighten out finally. Looks like you had a great time, but I couldn't imange doing it with pneumonia.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, so sorry to hear about everything you've been going through DT! Glad you are on the way to recovery!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Wow! We dabble in the scary arts, but you sir have had genuine scares that really bring life into focus.

Glad to hear you are doing better and are on the road back... to haunting or where ever you want yourself to be


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

fick209 said:


> Wow, so sorry to hear about everything you've
> been going through DT! Glad you are on the way to recovery!


Thanks Fick209



MrGrimm said:


> Wow! We dabble in the scary arts, but you sir have had genuine scares that really bring life into focus.
> 
> Glad to hear you are doing better and are on the road back... to haunting or where ever you want yourself to be


Like Iron Chef American Haunter?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Glad you are feeling better, DT!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Wishing you a speedy recovery, but fercrineoutloud, REST NOW! Yikes!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

kevin242 said:


> Glad you are feeling better, DT!





debbie5 said:


> Wishing you a speedy recovery, but fercrineoutloud, REST NOW! Yikes!


Thank you very much but I have already been in cahoots with Spider Rider in the hopes that I can make a big spider before Halloween. With the medical bills it could be a challege. But I think I might be able to pull it off. The only thing is I think it will be the only thing out in the yard. There is no way I can get that Ghoulire out in yard, plus the other stuff I have.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

It's good to hear you are feeling better DT. I had my gall bladder out 3 years ago. My situation wasn't as bad though. Hang in there.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I also am very happy at your recovery.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

psyko99 said:


> It's good to hear you are feeling better DT. I had my gall bladder out 3 years ago. My situation wasn't as bad though. Hang in there.


Thank you psyko.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Plastic Ninja said:


> I also am very happy at your recovery.


thank you. I am glad you stopped by. I just love that name, Plastic Ninja!!!


----------

